# EOI Ranking System



## darrenharman1985 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys. 

I am having issues regarding my EOI, more specifically the fact that I do not seem to be getting an invite even given that I have 65 points. My nominated occupation is not anywhere near its ceiling and is not one of the 6 occupations that is recieving high EOI's currently. I am applying under a 189.

It was my understanding that the 'highest ranked clients by points score would be invited for the relevant visa'. So each invitation round when hundreds of candidates with 60 points are invited I am slightly confused how I was not ranked above them and as such did not receive an invite.

Maybe someone else has experienced something along this line or can offer advice or comments?

Kind Regards,


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

darrenharman1985 said:


> Hey guys. I am having issues regarding my EOI, more specifically the fact that I do not seem to be getting an invite even given that I have 65 points. My nominated occupation is not anywhere near its ceiling and is not one of the 6 occupations that is recieving high EOI's currently. I am applying under a 189. It was my understanding that the 'highest ranked clients by points score would be invited for the relevant visa'. So each invitation round when hundreds of candidates with 60 points are invited I am slightly confused how I was not ranked above them and as such did not receive an invite. Maybe someone else has experienced something along this line or can offer advice or comments? Kind Regards,


What is your occupation? When did you submit EOI? Well it could be possible there are higher pointers in your occupation 70+

ACS-dec19, pending.


----------



## darrenharman1985 (Feb 25, 2014)

My occupation is 'Construction Project Manager' and the EOI was submitted 19th December 2013. 

I guessed that may be the problem. It would be advantageous if Skill select produced more detail regarding the points scored by individuals invited in each occupation. Using the information from skill select you would assume 65 points had a very high chance of an invite, which was the main reason I started the process. The system they are using in principle is very good, however it seems the execution not so great.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

check your account on immi.gov.au check your spam e mail box check with your agent (if you have) because not long ago I read a member from this form didnt get his invitation for long time but all of a sudden he received an e mail stating that his visa application was refused. Actually he did get an invitation and the CO requested medical check and ect... but he failed to notice it.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

darrenharman1985 said:


> My occupation is 'Construction Project Manager' and the EOI was submitted 19th December 2013. I guessed that may be the problem. It would be advantageous if Skill select produced more detail regarding the points scored by individuals invited in each occupation. Using the information from skill select you would assume 65 points had a very high chance of an invite, which was the main reason I started the process. The system they are using in principle is very good, however it seems the execution not so great.


It is quite detailed for the top 6 occupations though. Not sure why it isn't for others. But hey, it's not a quick process overall to apply for immigration, so we should at least be thankful they have that system in place to some extent make it easier for us. Prior I believe you have to send documents etc and not just upload them.

ACS-dec19, pending.


----------



## darrenharman1985 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have contacted my agent a number of times to ensure they have not received an invitation and they assure me they haven't. 

I agree the electronic system is a lot better than the previous paper based approach. I do think they should be publishing the lowest score for an invite for each profession as that way you have a much clearer idea of where your score ranks and subsequently if you should apply. This is especially important given the financial costs you have to bare from getting skills assessments, doing IELTS etc ..


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

darrenharman1985 said:


> I have contacted my agent a number of times to ensure they have not received an invitation and they assure me they haven't. I agree the electronic system is a lot better than the previous paper based approach. I do think they should be publishing the lowest score for an invite for each profession as that way you have a much clearer idea of where your score ranks and subsequently if you should apply. This is especially important given the financial costs you have to bare from getting skills assessments, doing IELTS etc ..


I'm a bit confused now.As per the Skill select website..Invites have been issued for the 10 February round as below


Invitation process and cut-off date by point score
Visa Subclass	Points Score	Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	1/2/2014 11.33 pm
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60	13/12/2013 12.48 pm

Why haven't you got an invite if you lodged in dec with 65 points?
The Cutoff for 189 is 1st Feb and that too for 60 pointers.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## darrenharman1985 (Feb 25, 2014)

I can only assume that other factors affect your ranking i.e.occupation. The way skill select explains it candidates with 65 points are ranked above any one with 60, however the last 4 rounds of invitations I have not received anything.


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

Since '133111 CONSTRUCTION PROJECT MANAGER' is not one of the top 6 occupations, you'll be in ONE large pool with all other occupations. The single cut off mark pointed out by jaideepf is all you need to see your ranking.

Individual rankings report for each occupation wouldn't help your case, as skillselect does not operate this way (as far as I know).

So getting back to the issue, I'm equally confused. An error in the EOI?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

darrenharman1985 said:


> I can only assume that other factors affect your ranking i.e.occupation. The way skill select explains it candidates with 65 points are ranked above any one with 60, however the last 4 rounds of invitations I have not received anything.


This doesn't look right mate. I have a feeling that maybe your agent has made an error. I suggest you log into your skill select account and check everything yourself. Make sure, skill select has counted 65 points for you.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

HighNoon said:


> Since '133111 CONSTRUCTION PROJECT MANAGER' is not one of the top 6 occupations, you'll be in ONE large pool with all other occupations. The single cut off mark pointed out by jaideepf is all you need to see your ranking.
> 
> Individual rankings report for each occupation wouldn't help your case, as skillselect does not operate this way (as far as I know).
> 
> So getting back to the issue, I'm equally confused. An error in the EOI?


I agree. This doesn't look right.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

darrenharman1985 said:


> I can only assume that other factors affect your ranking i.e.occupation. The way skill select explains it candidates with 65 points are ranked above any one with 60, however the last 4 rounds of invitations I have not received anything.


Would be worth checking out your EOI or maybe lodging a enquiry with Skill select on the above issue.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## darrenharman1985 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah I am totally bemused about the situation. 

I have spoken to my agent and asked them to ensure they have lodged it correctly, however they have all the login information for my EOI. I have requested this so I can check myself.

I was pretty confident that 65 points would secure me an Invitation.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

You totally should have gotten an invitation by now. According to DIBP website, the last invitation was sent to a *60 pointer* with a visa date of effect of 01/02/2014.


----------



## eduman (Apr 18, 2014)

*Similar issue*

Hi everybody. I would like some advice because I'm having the same issue.

I submitted my EOI on 31/03/14 with 60 points for a 189 visa but I didn't receive an invitation on the round of 14/04/14, even though the cutoff was 60 points @ 14/04/14. My occupation does not have a number of invitations restriction in place.

Since the invitations are generated automatically, my guess is a technical problem with the system. One thing that I've noticed is that on my message board there is a message that says "The EOI is able to be completed. The candidate's claim equals 60 points" However, on the upper right corner the status of my EOI appears as" submitted'. I did also receive correspondence on the EOI system confirming the submission.

I want to call the DIBP but I'm not sure if this is going to help. What I don't want is to wait for the next round on 28/04/14 and not receive an invitation because the technical issue hasn't been fixed.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Create a second EOI and see whether you will get an invitation. That is one thing you can do.

Additionally mate, did you check your spam folder? My invitation was in the spam folder for some reason.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello all.

I am new here (joined today)eace:

Just wondering how will my profile be ranked: 70 points DOE 31/7/2017. Getting medicals and PCC now.

Can anyone tell me how will I be ranked in the current pool? And when shall I expect an invite?



*ANZSCO Code:* 234112 Agricultural Scientist
*IELTS: *8 (L9, R8, W7, S7.5) 17/07/2017
*VETASSESS Skills assessment: *27/07/2017
*EOI 189: *31/07/2017
*TOTAL POINTS:*70


----------

